# question on how to tame and feed a baby bison calf



## Kim (May 19, 2010)

I am getting a 3-5 day old baby Bison heifer calf this evening and not really sure how to go about taming it enough to get her fed. She has just been taken off her mom and never had a bottle. Any suggestions?? The guy that's bringing her to me said that she is completely crazy wild. I do understand that I am getting a wild scared to death animal but will be in this for the long haul. Open to any advice or suggestions. Thanks Kim in GA


----------



## haviris (May 19, 2010)

Why was she pulled off her mom?

I'm assuming it's about the same as any other calf. Put her in a smallish area (like a stall), she'll soon learn that you mean food, and will come running when she sees you coming w/ the bottle.


----------



## Imissmygirls (May 19, 2010)

Lots of company from you, touch her as much as possible like mama would groom her with her tongue.
Keep her in a confined place ( small pen) til she is used to you.
Don't expect her to eat the first feeding, but try.  Get milk replacer that is as close to real milk as possible: high quality- no soy protein junk. Switching her to a bottle will likely be a real challenge. You may have more luck with a bucket. Provide good grass hay and water. Offer her fresh grass too. She may have already seen mama eat it.
Different cattle breeds are very different in temperament. Heaven only knows what you are going to get with this gal. In my experience, the more close to nature the animal, the wilder they are in temperament.
I'd be inclined to treat a buffalo as I would a bull: with respect and kindness but never ever trust it.


----------



## Kim (May 20, 2010)

Hi,
 Thanks for the advice everyone. 
Yes, she was pulled off her mom. The guy sells bottle babies. 
She is not trying to nurse, we have to hold her to get the bottle in her mouth. She does ram at us and starts pawing the ground. 
 I have a baby bed mattress and I use it between me and her so she doesn't hit me, then I get her cornered enough to get a hold of her head and force the bottle in. She just stands there and holds onto the nipple, very little sucking at all. She does swallow every once in awhile so I do know she is getting some milk. But it's not enough. All that's in her little mind is we are going to eat her and she wants no part of us. 
 Just this feeding I had a prichett nipple and a sprite bottle and what I did was drench her. I think she got more that way. She did lick her lips and act like maybe that wasn't so bad but as soon as I release her head she goes to butting the mattress. I am using calf milk replacer from the Co-op and have raised 2 beef calves on it so I know it's good. She is under 2 weeks old not sure exactly. All advice welcome. Kim in GA


----------



## Imissmygirls (May 20, 2010)

Is there any way you can put a bucket of milk in the pen that she won't butt it over? You may have more luck with her drinking it like she would water while you are not around. She doesn't NEED to have a bottle if you can get the milk nutrition into her. I would also have calf starter available for her and sprinkle some milk powder over it ( lightly). Calves with mamas start nibbling food very early.
Also, talk to her constantly so she becomes accustomed to your voice.


----------



## lasergrl (Jun 20, 2010)

how is this going?  The bottle is needed to make a tame animal, thats wht bison are bottlefed.  Breeder should have pulled her the second day and got her on the bottle before you got her.


----------



## HartRice (Jun 22, 2010)

I don't know where you are located but we have a lady by us who has hand raised a bison calf and raises bison so is a fountain of information. If you would like her contact info I could probably get it for you. Email me at hartrice@chibardun.net. We are in wisconsin. Good luck with your calf.


----------



## amysflock (Jun 25, 2010)

I wonder if you should try a collar or a calf halter so you have a more reliable way of catching her. I would think she'd start to realize you do equal food and aren't a threat. All calves realize their inherent flight zone from predators pretty early, sounds like maybe more so for bison. I'll be curious to hear how it's going.


----------



## Kim (Aug 18, 2010)

Sold the baby Bison.


----------

